# Eclipse: maximale Länge einer Zeile festlegen



## Math55 (13. Jul 2005)

hallo, kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass er mit lange zeilen nicht umbricht? also ich möche NICHT, das eclispe aus


```
jsp.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
```

sowas hier macht:


```
jsp
                .setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
```

ne idee? danke 

btw: ich nutze die version 3.1

danke


----------



## Roar (13. Jul 2005)

guckst du in java->code style->formatter einstellungen. unter line wrap oda so kannst du das einstellen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Jul 2005)

Das kannst Du in den Code-Formatter-Einstellungen ändern, die sich unter "Window" - "Preferences" - "Java" - "Code Style" - "Formatter" befinden.

Lege Dir ein neues Profil an, falls Du das noch nicht getan hast, und stelle dann z. B. den Wert "160" unter "Line Wrapping" - "Maximum line width" ein.

PS:
Bitte beim nächsten Mal einen präziseren Titel wählen.


----------



## lin (13. Jul 2005)

[Window] [Preferences] [Java] [Code Style] [Code Formatter] [Show...] [Line Wrapping]... dort kannst du dann alles im Detail einstellen


----------

